

Ask HN: Is there a mobile version of HN, or an app? - retube

HN renders terribly on smartphones, particularly the comments with the fixed width content + density of text. An alternative mobile version would be great. Read-only is fine - I finding tpying on mobile devices slow and cumbersome anyway.
======
jakobe
If you search for "Hacker News" on the iOS App Store, you'll find 20-something
apps for reading Hacker News. I like MiniHack[1], but I've only actually tried
two of the apps.

[1] [https://itunes.apple.com/at/app/minihack-for-hacker-
news/id6...](https://itunes.apple.com/at/app/minihack-for-hacker-
news/id631108846?mt=8)

~~~
gtmtg
I can second MiniHack. I'm using it right now and it works really well. It's
also incredibly well-designed.

------
tomaac
I am using <http://ihackernews.com/>

------
citrik
I use HackerNode on iOS, It's pretty minimal (in a good way) and works well.
<https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hackernode/id473882597?mt=8>

------
dpaluy
iOS: Hackerful - [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hackerful-ycombinators-
hacke...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hackerful-ycombinators-
hacker/id578256868)

Android:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rickylaish...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rickylaishram.hackernews&hl=en)

------
Misiek
I tested many HN clients for Android but this is the best one:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.glebpopov....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.glebpopov.hackernews&hl=pl)
(Hacker News Droid)

------
ivanaj
Android:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hackurls](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hackurls)

------
aviv
news:yc is my favorite: <http://newsyc.me/>

